# Profinet steigt aus



## sven (5 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
kennt jemand folgendes Phänomen?
Wir haben 2 CPUs 315-2 PN/DP mit der gleichen Hardware im Hintergrund aufgebaut (Profibus ist auf dem Gerät installiert) und haben diese CPUs über je 1 Päärchen SICK Datenlichtschranken ISD300-6211 mit dem "Festland" verbunden. Auf dem "Festland" sind 2 ET200S (für jede CPU 1ne) an den jeweiligen Profibus angeschlossen. Beide CPUs sind an den gleichen Leitrechner gekoppelt und kommunizieren auf eine WinCC Applikation.

Problem: Eine der CPUs (immer die gleiche) bricht in unterschiedlichen Zeitabständen die Kommunikation zum "Festland" ab und stellt sie nur durch Spannung ausschalten wieder her. Hierbei kann entweder die CPUseitige Datenlichtschranke oder die CPU selbst spannungslos geschaltet werden, beides hilft. Die CPUs sind über einen Switch mit den Datenlichtschranken verbunden (Phönix).

Als Fehlermeldung auf der CPU kommt ProfinetBusstörung und Sammelfehler und die ET kann nicht gefunden werden.

Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen?

Schönen Gruß
Sven


----------



## Maxl (6 Dezember 2006)

Läuft das ganze nun über Profibus oder Profinet? Aus deiner Beschreibung geht das nicht eindeutig hervor.
Ich gehe jetzt mal von Profinet aus.

Du kannst in der HW-Konfiguration kontrollieren, auf welche Aktualisierungszeit das Profinet-Device eingestellt ist. Kleinere Werte als 16ms dürften bei die Lichtschrankenübertragung kaum zuverlässig funktionieren.
Zusätzlich lässt sich in der HW-Konfig noch die Ansprechüberwachungszeit einstellen. Diese ist Standardmäßig auf "Aktualisierungszeit x 3" eingestellt. Durch erhöhen dieser Zeit, wird das System fehlertoleranter
*ACHTUNG: Durch erhöhen der Ansprechüberwachungszeit und der Aktualisierungezeit wird die Reaktionbszeit deiner IOs entsprechend langsamer!*

Dass die Verbidnung nicht mehr aufgebaut wird, und Du die Datenlichtschranke aus-einschalten musst, deutet aber eher auf einen Fehler in der Datenlichtschranke hin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich mit dem PC darauf zu verbinden und einen Diagnosestack auszulesen???


mfg
Maxl


----------



## sven (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Maxl,

das Problem tritt bei der Profinetschnittstelle auf. Die 2 ETs "Festland" sind am Profinet (nicht am Profibus  ) angeschlossen. 
Die Datenlichtschranken können wir nicht auslesen (müssen wir uns mit beschäftigen).
Die angesprochenen Einstellungen HW haben wir vorgenommen, ohne Erfolg.
Ich werde jetzt die DLS und den Switch austauschen, melde mich nach Erkenntnis der Umbauarbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Cliff (8 Dezember 2006)

Laut Datenblatt hat die Sick- LS eine max. Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 2MBit/s. Dürfte also tatsächlich etwas mit der oben erwähnten Ansprechüberwachung zu tun haben. Vielleicht einfach einmal krass noch oben korrigieren und dann mal schauen...

Habe selber keine Erfahrung mit ProfiNet (Projekt ist noch in der Planungsphase). Habe aber letztens ein Regal- Lager mit Leuze- LS und ProfiBus- Safety realisiert (1.5MBit/s über 70m). Das war ein Selbstgänger...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## tweety4711 (12 März 2012)

Wir haben ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Einsatz der DLS über Profinet. Allerdings setzten wir das baugleiche Fabrikat der Fa. Leuze ein.
Mich würde Intressieren wie das Thema ausgegangen ist!!!

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## sascha-polo (13 März 2012)

Habt ihr schon einmal versucht die datenverbindung nicht per LS, sondern ueber WLan aufzubauen ? Habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Profinet und WLan gemacht.


----------



## the_elk (13 März 2012)

Wenn du 2 identische Stationen hast, tausch doch mal die Lichtschranken gegeneinander. Wenn der Fehler mitwandert, weißt du es ist die Lichtschranke. Ansonsten kannst du mit dem Switch weiter machen.

Gruß


----------

